# I hopped the wrong train



## Mathurin Kerbouchard (Oct 19, 2019)

Intentionally wanting to make my way east toward Arkansas, I hopped a train that took me south. Taken back in the winter of 2015, I revisit my first freight hop south out of Ft. Worth, Texas. 

RaZin_do_'bos Entertainment


----------



## train in vain (Oct 21, 2019)

The ol' whoopsie daisy haha. 
Yard in ft worth-centennial/davidson yard
Yard in sw san anto- sosan yard


----------

